# Boveda Humidipaks - Can I use them to REDUCE the humidity?



## ashgan (Mar 15, 2008)

During the monsoons here in Bombay the RH is around 90%+ for 3 months. 

Can these Boveda paks actually help me reduce the humidity and maintain them at 69% in my beloved humidor for such a long period of time? They claim to have active 2-way humidification, but Im not sure if they can actually function as a dehumidifier. 

further, shouldnt these paks last longer than the 3-4 months usability if they are used in a high humidity envirnoment?

I could simply wait for the monsoons in a months time and find out, but just wanted a heads up from you guys.

thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

ashgan said:


> During the monsoons here in Bombay the RH is around 90%+ for 3 months.
> 
> Can these Boveda paks actually help me reduce the humidity and maintain them at 69% in my beloved humidor for such a long period of time? They claim to have active 2-way humidification, but Im not sure if they can actually function as a dehumidifier.
> 
> ...


I'm not 100% certain, but I think the bovedas wouldn't do it.

Try the beads from heartfelt; I'd put 65% beads in there without putting any water at all on them and see if they dry out the humi too much.

Then add water in small increments if necessary, until you stabilize the box at 65%

The beads will almost certainly do the job.


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> I'm not 100% certain, but I think the bovedas wouldn't do it.
> 
> Try the beads from heartfelt; I'd put 65% beads in there without putting any water at all on them and see if they dry out the humi too much.
> 
> ...


I think this would definitly be better then the boveda packs! 90% humidity for 3 months is insane.


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

:tpd: Im quite sure what he said will work.. :tu , but the boveda will also help maintain your RH in your humi.. The Boveda will decrease the humidity in your humi. to a certain point, for example if you are using a single one pak boveda with a rh 69% and your hygro is reading lets just say 80rh.. what that one pak boveda would do is bring the humidy down until it cant absorb anymore so other words with the right amount of pakages of boveda inside your humi.. it should help with your high RH.. just like what was mention above with the beads, place some dry beads in and it should also help... :tu..


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

ashgan said:


> further, shouldnt these paks last longer than the 3-4 months usability if they are used in a high humidity envirnoment?
> 
> thanks in advance for your advice.


and to comment on this, yes under the right circumstance and a well seal humi.. the boveda will last longer than stated.. for instance if the boveda in your humi is fighting aginst your 90rh problem that along should keep the boveda moist.

I have some 72rh boveda that I no longer use that I got two years ago and have them a zip lock bags with one stick of 70rh beads and gel jar.. I saturated the gel and beads to keep my boveda fresh... they still feel new.. after two years.. :tu


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

The first thing that I would do is find the least humid spot in my house. Stick a hydrometer in your closet and see what the RH is at. If you can't find a place in your house then some dry beads or some Boveda packs would be the next thing to try. .

Try hard to find a place in your house that ha sa lower RH


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

I've never used beads, so I can't comment on that. I've used Boveda Packs @ 65RH for 1 year now, and my digital hygrometer has never varied over 2-3% year round. I would try beads @ 65% and compare them with Boveda packs @ 65% and see which ones you like better! The Boveda packs will definitely absorb humidity BTW! Good luck and let us know how everything is working out!


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

I suggested beads because I wasn't sure if the Bovedas would _reduce_ humidity...but also that even if they did, I couldn't imagine them making a significant impact on 90% humidity.

:hn

Nothing against Boveda.


----------



## SouthsideCigar (Jan 11, 2008)

The Boveda Paks will definitely both raise/lower humidity, similar to beads. Not sure with that high of a RH whether they would work or not. The beads would probably work better since you can put them in dry, and let them absorb as much as they can.

Dave


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

If you can get 100% silica (Kitty Litter) this will reduce your humidity faster than beads and they can be used to humidify also just like beads.


----------

